# So who really deserves the oscar ?



## jxcess3891 (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out the link:

*www.tfmpage.com/copied/

It's not that I'm not proud of an Indian winning an international award but what bothers me as to how it's achieved. Its really a shame to know that someone puts in all his hard work and sweat into piecing together a composition, only to be ripped off by somebody else who calls it to be an inspiration. And on top of it goes winning awards in the original composer's country where surprisingly he never gets the desired credit. You would say that even international artists rip songs. Yes but I've never heard or seen anything in the papers or news about it. Even when they do get "inspired" they make sure that all the legal formalities are followed and also due credit is given to the originators when using their compositions. In my opinion only Gulzar deserved an oscar as he is original and his lyrics are truly masterpieces.


----------



## G33K n G4M3R (Mar 2, 2009)

I have lost my interest in hindi songs due to this.Because mostly I like a particular song and within week I also come to know it's source.That's why nowadays I either listen to english songs or songs which are in my mothertongue.
Also, Rahman use too much technology which I don't like as I think there are some things where usage of technology should be minimal.

Last but not the least,
Everyone is talking about Rahman and Gulzar.What about Sukhwindar Singh who is singer of Jay ho!


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

how is this related to oscars??? Jai Ho isn't a copy and Rehman is one the few genuinely talented music director in India.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

eggman said:


> how is this related to oscars??? Jai Ho isn't a copy and Rehman is one the few genuinely talented music director in India.


Genuine question...

BTW who is this Deva yaar..sala 50% naam to usika tha


----------



## virus_killer (Mar 5, 2009)

I assume you are talking about the lead actor. His real name is Dev patel. he was born and brought up in the UK.


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear foreigners, visit india once see some slums make a film on it or write a book on it. You're sure to win booker or oscar. Guaranteed.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

nayaksunilnaik said:


> Dear foreigners, visit india once see some slums make a film on it or write a book on it. You're sure to win booker or oscar. Guaranteed.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ Deva is a music composer in Tamil and Telugu industries. Not a great composer but yes, he used to copy a lot.


----------

